# 5024 Storm Grease



## ravenworks (Feb 27, 2011)

On a 5024 Storm,what grease would you use in the auger gearbox?
I was thinking something along the lines of "White Lithium" because of the temperature.


----------



## Oldphil (Dec 7, 2010)

The problem with any grease is the cold operating temps, consider an exotic differential oil. THe best by far is Redline Oil 58204 Heavy ShockProof Gear Oil - 1 quart yes it is expensive but for the amount used a quart provides many years of top offs on my two machines. First time fill ups usually take a half dozen squirts from a standard pump oil can, topping off can is not needed for a few years. My auger drive machine needs two or three squirts about every third year, it is a 1993 TB Snow King which except for a carb in 2010 has run flawlessly so far.


----------



## ravenworks (Feb 27, 2011)

_I ended up using "Shell-Areo" grease as my main concern wast compatibility with the bronze surfaces._


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

What is your model number and serial number??


----------

